# The LAST RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*It is time to lay to Rest any and all idea's that THE BROTHERS are just SHOWBLOWERS. Because what is about to happen out there on the East coast. It first had to come thru the frozen tundra. so now I am putting my money where my mouth is. and proving beyond a shadow of a doubt that they are working snowblowers. He was left for DEAD in police impound where I would Find him and raise him up from it, only to make him better, faster and stronger than ever before. He is Battle Born and wears his scar's with pride from the battle fields of the frozen tundra here in the Paradise City. we may have only gotten 4 inches of the CRAP!!!!!!! But this should be THE LAST RIDE for the year!!!!!!!!!!!! MAHALO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Google the Cruickshanks "Winterborn" .....I like your style Powershift........


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

It was a nice gesture giving Senior something to chew on!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

That baby shines like the coffin i'm going in after the storm.


----------

